# new old HTPC help please



## roopster (Jan 17, 2010)

hi 
I am roop i got loads of help from here regarding building a new desktop. 
now i am looking for help on how to convert an old desktop computer in to an 
HTPC> specs for that are as follows. I am trying not to use any new motherboard or cpu. all i intend to do is put a card of some kind in there i have a 
hard drive 500gb 
and a dvd-rw 
and a nvidia 7800 gs oc 512mb a
nd a 939 AMD athlon at 2.8ghz 
ddr 3200 at 4gb. 
with windows mediacenter OS.
plus i have audigy 7.1 CHANNEL AUDIO CARD IN IT.

i am trying to find out how and what parts do i need to get it connected to the TV without using S-video cable. 

{I am a noob at htpc's so any and everything is helpfull. and nothing is too dumb for me so just lay it out there. }


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

It all depends on what inputs your TV has. That video card appears to have a DVI output, so if your TV has that you're gold, if it has a HDMI (most do) then you need one of THESE.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi roop,

Something else to consider is how you connect the audio output of the 7.1 card to your home theater. If you've already got the sound under control, ignore this. Otherwise, a few questions if you're still around..

I'm assuming that your video card has a DVI output but not an HDMI output, so you won't be doing sound over HDMI from your HTPC. Is this correct?

Do you have a receiver and dedicated speakers, or is your TV providing sound?

If you're using your tv for sound, you can just run a 1/8 stereo to RCA Y adapter from the HTPC to your tv's rca input. It'll only be a stereo signal, not 7.1.

If you use a receiver;

Does your receiver have a digital coaxial or optical input? And does your sound card have a digital coax or optical output, or just analog outputs?

If you just have analog outputs, does your receiver have a multi-channel input?


----------



## roopster (Jan 17, 2010)

yes video card have dvi and io have place an order of Dvi to hdmi male cord. 
I am doing both the TV speakers and dedicated speakers.

the reciver is 7.1 channel digital system. Its a Yamaha.

I think it has a digital coaxial input and output.

Thanks

Roop




v-six said:


> Hi roop,
> 
> Something else to consider is how you connect the audio output of the 7.1 card to your home theater. If you've already got the sound under control, ignore this. Otherwise, a few questions if you're still around..
> 
> ...


----------

